# Watertight pants - soaking wet in Arxteryx panz



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I will wear my patagucci pants today, its wet, and let you know how my ass is. I dont know how much a different brand will help that wet ass issue. The pockets filling with water is probably the worst thing, imagine having important items in there swimming around.... my patagucci definitely doesn't have that problem.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Patagonia bib I looked at didn't have the flap over the zippers yours have... wonter if those zips would then equally leak. However, pockets are only the secondary problem. Can handle the wet pockets (been putting the stuff I wear in pockets into little zip plastic bags now), but hated the soaked underware :/

Yeah, let me know if your panzs keep your shorts dry


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmmmm you're riding PNW in the rain.... and expect to stay dry? 

Most of that water in your base layers is sweat. Once your shells get soaked they start to breathe a lot worse. So.... you get wet from inside. Best way to counter this is by opening vents (pants and jackets) as you can (ie if it's not too cold).

When it's snowing.... most of this sweat gets breathed out (because the shells aren't soaked and the pores don't get blocked). But if it's rain.... the pores get clogged with water and it's harder for your inner moisture to escape.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Most of that water in your base layers is sweat.


Negative. That wasn't sweat. I don't only sweat right just on the sitting spots, and surely not that much. Everything else was nicely dry even though the front shell got a lot of rain. Just the hind upper thighs n butt were soaked inside. Not wet. Soaked.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I have the same pants and I live in the pnw so I've definitely had a few very wet days. The only time I've had an issue with getting soaked through was a very wet powder day when I kept falling and my built in belt buckle was broken. I think I just had water go down the back of the pants rather than leak through.
Edit: My pockets always stay dry on my pants, even on days that my Gore Tex AK jacket has soaking wet pockets.
Maybe you have a poorly sealed seam? I would try contacting Arc'teryx customer service. They were very helpful and quick when I needed the buckle replaced.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Negative. That wasn't sweat. I don't only sweat right just on the sitting spots, and surely not that much. Everything else was nicely dry even though the front shell got a lot of rain. Just the hind upper thighs n butt were soaked inside. Not wet. Soaked.


Back, the upper legs and butt is where I get wet as well. My inner pocket in the jacket was totally soaked on Sunday. All from sweat.

You also don't realize how much you normally sweat if you're used to a drier climate (rel. humidity here is ~98%+), also if your garments are normally breathing well because you're not wet.

It can also be snow and water just coming in from when you fall. 

But..... do what you feel. If you think the pants are broken, contact and send them to Arc Teryx. Goretex has lifetime warranty so it should not leak at all.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Hmmmmm you're riding PNW in the rain.... and expect to stay dry?
> 
> Most of that water in your base layers is sweat. Once your shells get soaked they start to breathe a lot worse. So.... you get wet from inside. Best way to counter this is by opening vents (pants and jackets) as you can (ie if it's not too cold).
> 
> When it's snowing.... most of this sweat gets breathed out (because the shells aren't soaked and the pores don't get blocked). But if it's rain.... the pores get clogged with water and it's harder for your inner moisture to escape.


I tend to agree with this, sitting on a cold wet seat after exercising hard will cause any water vapour to condense out. I've experienced it myself a few times with good quality trousers in the same conditions. 

Leaking pockets is a different matter.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I was sitting right next to her and my spyder bib didnt leak, I sweat just posting on the forum. My sons trew also didnt soak through. My patagucci hasnt soaked through yet. 

Check out Trew bibs, trewth... they are 60% off right now.

May try some nikwax spray on your pants rear..


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> May try some nikwax spray on your pants rear..


This ^

Revive the DWR coating. That helps against plugging the pores and lets the garment breath more easily.

I do this 2x a season (apply spray-on Nikwax DWR). Also wash my Gore stuff like 4x a season with that Tech Wash thingy.


Or buy new pants with brand new DWR. And a new board. That's what you need actually


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Or buy new pants with brand new DWR. And a new board. That's what you need actually


Lol.
Yeah, I proly go back to heavy duty Peak Performance or Spyder for rainy resort days instead of packlight BC stuff. Those had never let me down.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

neni said:


> I've got the Arcteryx Sentinel pants (N70p-3L-GORE-TEX). New. They we're fine at home, sitting on snow n riding in snowfall, no problem.
> 
> But riding in pouring rain in PNW, I had puddles in the front pockets and worst of all, my base layer at the butt was soaking wet from sitting on wet charlifts. The front of the panzs, and also the Scimitar jacket kept the rain off well, however, also puddles of standing water in the outer pockets of the jacket. Pretty disappointed...
> 
> ...


both use essentially the same 3layer goretex fabric. It does sound like you need new DWR. If the pants absorb water on the outside that actually causes more condensation on the inside without water physically passing through due to conduction. The thickness of the fabric is simply for abrasion resistance.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

diaper base layer ftw


trew eagle pants...but did git a bit wet at Crystal...but no problem today at Baker in the snow/rain


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I went to Whistler on day 4 this year.
3 days in a row of listening to moto was killing me:|

I couldn't take it anymore, it was getting better daily.

I bought an Oakley onesie in the off season.
Never used one before.

Wow, wow, wow, wow!
They are the ultimate temperature regulators.
Essentially I was in a big packet of air.

My whole body was the same perfect temperature.
The only thing I had on underneath was a wife beater.
It has 2 little zip vents in the front chest & 2 longer vents on the back chest.
Then a double zipper from inside the knee.
Up and around to the inside of the other knee.

One zipper is a vent. 
The inner zipper opens in tight up.

It's got spandex wrist cuffs.

At one point, I found myself in deeper than my head powder.
So over six feet deep, and I couldn't touch the bottom.

Nobody had ridden it since it had started to snow this year.
So it wasn't packed down.

I always thought the expression "too much snow"
Was a crock of shit.

I was wrong, there really is such a thing as too much snow.

When you can't touch the bottom. It's fucking tough to get back going again.

Even whilst flailing around in a sea of powder.
Not a single flake of snow, EVER touched my skin.

I slept in my car, for the next 2 nights. Wearing the onesie.
Was never wet or sweaty, not even damp.

My whole body was always consistently at a comfortable temperature.

It's the only thing I wear now.
Nothing else comes close.

I get about 5 compliments on it to every time I go.
And anyone else wearing a onesie, is your buddy.
You share a common bond, of greatness. haha


TT


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Ugh.
I just bought an Arc'teryx Sabre bib, and now I read this thread.:surprise:

Well, I was considering returning the Airblaster Yeti Beast suit I ordered.
Perhaps I will keep that after all.:|


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

@timmytard that suit was made for you!!!!! Please tell me you didn't really sleep in your car for two nights? No girls around or what?


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

Argo said:


> I was sitting right next to her and my spyder bib didnt leak, I sweat just posting on the forum. My sons trew also didnt soak through. My patagucci hasnt soaked through yet.
> 
> Check out Trew bibs, trewth... they are 60% off right now.
> 
> May try some nikwax spray on your pants rear..


I love my Trewth bibs. They're a steal at that price. Only problem is I think I need some pasties cause the straps end up rubbing my nips a little raw if I ride first to last chair.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

GreyDragon said:


> Ugh.
> I just bought an Arc'teryx Sabre bib, and now I read this thread.:surprise:
> 
> Well, I was considering returning the Airblaster Yeti Beast suit I ordered.
> Perhaps I will keep that after all.:|


my stinger bibs have been amazing, never a drop inside, and my buddies' sabre bibs have been holding up great for the past two seasons in the PNW in all conditions in the resort and touring. I wouldn't take this single user experience as representative of the material. Goretex pro fabric is top notch across all brands.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I got Burton AK stuff this year after some miserable days in my old Bonfire stuff. It's been doing great so far. 

Yeah, to stay dry in the PNW you'll have to splurge on Gore-tex gear, but I'd imagine the top of the line fabrics to perform equally well across brands as well.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> The Patagonia bib I looked at didn't have the flap over the zippers yours have... wonter if those zips would then equally leak. However, pockets are only the secondary problem. Can handle the wet pockets (been putting the stuff I wear in pockets into little zip plastic bags now), but hated the soaked underware :/
> 
> Yeah, let me know if your panzs keep your shorts dry




Girl you need a longer jacket to start with!! Mo' $$ isn't everything either. My green Salomon pants I used to wear were 10k/10k. Rode them 2-3 season and never even got wet even in full on rain, multiple days. Upgraded to Gore-Tex this season Roxy jacket and Dakine bibs, even threw in some Burton AK 2L pants. Never wet. Course it's been more snow than rain, but looks like your gear failed the PNW test lol #timeforarefund


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

neni said:


> I've got the Arcteryx Sentinel pants (N70p-3L-GORE-TEX). New. They we're fine at home, sitting on snow n riding in snowfall, no problem.
> 
> But riding in pouring rain in PNW, I had puddles in the front pockets and worst of all, my base layer at the butt was soaking wet from sitting on wet charlifts. The front of the panzs, and also the Scimitar jacket kept the rain off well, however, also puddles of standing water in the outer pockets of the jacket. Pretty disappointed...
> 
> ...


One reason I haven't bought Arcteryx pants is (from the ones I looked at), the pocket zips aren't gore-taped... could be the issue. Its quite weird, which is why they advise to not put valuables in them. I hope this is not the case for you though, and its just a DWR coating :hope:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*Update*

Little update.

I've contacted Arc' abt the issue and was asked to send the panz to their warranty n repair center to have a look at them. Apparently, they also found that soaking wet butts are not the purpose of these pants 

They replaced the bad pair with a new pair of panz


----------

